# MECA Murfreesboro, TN Spring Regional! 5/2/10



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

5/2/10 3X points. My plans are to be there.(As of today, subject to change) 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-02-10TNv3pdf.pdf

Should be a great show and this is in Lanes, Trains, and Automobiles parking lot. (like a Dave and Busters)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a cool location.

I'd like to make it but I doubt it'll happen. Maybe I can convince Lindsey to go with me and mess up the competitors' systems. Ninja wife, FTW!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there, hoping for another win and improved score. I'm shooting to break the 80's this time.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I have done basically nothing since last year, not much sense in getting judged on that yet. This year just may be a wash for car stereo, but I will try and do something with that mess I have, at least get judged a good time or two tyo see how the new scoring sheet works out.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Due to the flooding the show is being moved to 6/5. Same location.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad I checked this right before I decided to leave


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be there on 6/5, most likely. Lindsey has to work that day.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sunday 6/6. Two weeks from today. Won't know if I can make it or not until it gets closer but write this one down on the calendar!

Kirk


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm planning on being there. Hopefully have my pillars done by then.


----------

